
Ask HN: Books on Personal Project Management? - payasr
How do you manage your personal projects? Are there any books or software that help?
======
juaniux
I use Todoist to keep track of tasks and projects. Checkout the book "Getting
Things Done" or search for GTD on the web, plenty of tools. There's also free
Kanban boards on the web. Software projects get a GitHub account.

